# Multiplex finishes



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi I have finished shaping a slingshot ans I would like to finish with a blueish die or a more natrual colour . Pleass give me advice


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have really liked superglue finishes lately. Just make sure the wood is sanded very smooth.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

super glue is the best finish for me recently.. instead of waiting a week for poly to dry, i can seal and polish superglue in under an hour.

the past couple that i have done, I have stained with a few different kinds of tea : orange pekoe , english breakfast, and green tea. then a bit of olive oil, let it saturate , then super glue.. they look fantastic.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

if you want it blue then rub it against a smurf.....


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ha ha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> if you want it blue then rub it against a smurf.....


that there is funny.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Never heard of super glue finish, instsed of poly? Sounds cool, could someone post a pic of final results?


----------



## Sneaksie (Aug 16, 2012)

adarondack kyle said:


> Never heard of super glue finish, instsed of poly? Sounds cool, could someone post a pic of final results?


Nathan from flippinout slingshots did a video going through the process of using CA (super) glue as a finish. It more or less covers the process.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks dude!! Gotta love this forum.!


----------

